# Rockwall



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Long distance report of the Open test:

Left short retired, middle retired @ around 225 yds, flyer go bird @100 yds. Cannot see dogs hunt middle retired. Most are doing the test.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

32 dogs back to land blind. Dogs dropped were 5,10,11,22,28,38. 
17 and 19 were scratches.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Is there any more updates on the open

Carole


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

19 back to the water blind tomorrow:
4,6,8,12,13,14,16,20,21,23,25,26,27,29,30,33,34,37,41.

Dog 4 starts. 

Should be an interesting blind with 20-30 mph winds in the forecast.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks foe the update, Tom.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates, Mr. Tom.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

My understanding of the Open water blind:

Crosswind out 300 yds across a point with a poison bird at 150 yds.

Both test dogs picked up the poison bird. The wind is already honking! Let the fun begin.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

13 dogs to Open Water marks:

6,8,14,20.21,23,25,27,29,30,33,34,37

Don't have much detail about the Am except that it is a triple, pick up one then run a blind. The push is on to finish all stakes today because of severe storms forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks again for the updates. Good luck to those running & to the judges on getting it done.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

looking at the open call backs Danny has all but one dog. Looks like vinwoods is having another good weekend


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

10 Farmer, 1 Caire (client), 1 Hays (father in law), and Ritter


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the water blind

3,4,9,10,13,15,16,21,25,26,27,28,31,32,34,35,36


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

OPEN RESULTS:

1st #20 Ritter/Miah
2nd #34 J Caire/Pearl (qualifies for both Nationals!)
3rd #27 Farmer/Fire Thompson
4th #6 Farmer/Roper McClure
RJ #25 Farmer/Bobby Savio

don't know jams

Congratulations to all who finished and placed especially to John Caire for qualifying for both Nationals!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

A big Congratulations to all who finished, way to go Steve, John and Danny. Proud of alll of you, job well done,


does any body have any of the Derby call backs or placements? If you do please let us know.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

AM 4th series begins at 8am. Meet at the barn on main property.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. John & Pearl AKA "Pearly Girl" (I can't wait to see Pearl @ The Nat Am.) Fire, & new to The Vinwood Gang, Roper. Congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks 

11 back- 4,9,10,13,21,25,27,31,34,35,36


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Stephen and Miah!!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

DERBY RESULTS:

1st #14 Teddy/John Caire (makes Derby List)
2nd #4 Indy/Suzan Caire
3rd #2 Warrior/Marty Kress
4th #5 Riley/Tim Buck

Congratulations to all who finished and placed. Another good weekend for the Caires.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia pups. Looks like that yellow male is nice.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

AMATEUR RESULTS:

1st #31 Holland/Aycock
2nd #21 Rowdy/Kelly
3rd # 27 Boomer/McCool
4th #4 Kidd/Kelly
RJ #31 Tia/S Caire
Jams #13 Merle/Thompson #35 Tubby/Aycock

Congratulations to all who placed and finished!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Holland, Tia, Merle, & Tubby. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

*Great job* Aaron K- he has really brought these two young dogs along!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!! And big kudos to Cherylon L camp- Holland and the Caire derby dogs have had her magic touch!! Nice to see local hard worker bee Martha M up there too.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Great Job Dr. Ed!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> AMATEUR RESULTS:
> 
> 1st #31 Holland/Aycock
> 2nd #21 Rowdy/Kelly
> ...


Congratulations Dr. Aycock!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow! Way to go Ed, Aaron, and Martha!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> AMATEUR RESULTS:
> 
> 1st #31 Holland/Aycock
> 2nd #21 Rowdy/Kelly
> ...


*Congrats to all!*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to all the winners and placements!

Special shout out to Holland,Teddy, Pearl, and Indy.

Thanks to the judges and all the workers for putting on a very nice trial.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to all winners and placers. 
Way to go Doc A and Aaron.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Way to go Holland


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations Dr. Ayock! Hope to meet you one day.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations go out to Tim Buck and Riley on their Derby 4th. Way to go!

Best regards,

Linas


----------

